# Ideas for a video save the date



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen many video save the dates and they are awesome. I have a couple questions. One, what software do you use to create it. And two, does anyone have some ideas for a vampire theme video save the date? Thanks for your help.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used movie maker which is a free download and also Picasso (which you have to buy). You can download clips/vidoe footage from your favorite vampire movies or from True Blood. If you go to youtube and find the clips you like and copy the link into Zamzar (www.zamzar.com) they will convert the video clips to WMV files that can be used on movie maker or picasso. They email you the converted files and you download to your video program. It's free too! Let me know if you have anymore questions.

Have fun!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

kab, I did one a few years back using (I think) Movie Maker...anyway it was easy and turned out great. I used the song "Night of the Vampire" as background music, and just different vampire images I found on the internet. The program I used enabled me to put different effects over/on the images and make them flow with the music. I'll see if I can find it and post it. I'm at work now, but I'll look on my own computer soon.

And trust me, if I can do it, you can do it. I am the closest thing to computer illiterate you have _EVER _seen!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

kab - I am currently in the process of trying to create a video invite myself with much frustration. I posted a thread over in the "request for tutorials" section but haven't received a response as of yet. My problem isn't coming up with ideas, I just don't know how to make it all work yet. I'm very frustrated at the moment. 

I do have some ideas for your save the date though, if you can figure out how to make it all come together. (hint hint B Scary  )

Here's a short clip that I think wold be cool as an intro (imagine with creepy font & music added):






Here are some free downloadable fonts you could use:

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=401&text=vampire

Also, IMHO, you can't go wrong with music from Midnight Syndicate. Search them on youtube and you'll find a bunch of wonderful stuff. 

Best of luck to you. I'll share whatever I find out about video invites/save the dates, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic! My family thinks I'm the only one who sends Save-The-Dates for a Halloween party. Now I can tell them I know of other people who send video Save-The-Dates! If you have a Mac, then iMovie is great to use. Just film on your camera and import!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you both BScaary and MHooch! I have created one, now I am trying to figure out how to upload to here. Once I figure it out, I will link it.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

*Hopefully this works....*

Let me know your thoughts...


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kmb123: BScary's advise was very helpful. Go to Windows Movie Maker (free download) and insert whatever images you want. And if you have a mac, go to the iMovie. The video that I created was with Movie Maker and it is really user friendly.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

kmb123 said:


> kab - I am currently in the process of trying to create a video invite myself with much frustration. I posted a thread over in the "request for tutorials" section but haven't received a response as of yet. My problem isn't coming up with ideas, I just don't know how to make it all work yet. I'm very frustrated at the moment.
> 
> I do have some ideas for your save the date though, if you can figure out how to make it all come together. (hint hint B Scary  )
> 
> ...



If you need more info -- I will be glad to walk you through it. I don't have time to do a tutorial right now although there may be a tuturiol for movie maker on youtube. You might be having issues because you need to convert your video clip from youtube. Try converting the file in Zamzar and see if that helps. You can private message me or we can keep going on this thread. Anything I can help with -- love the blood drip clip. Think I might have to steal it


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

kab said:


> Let me know your thoughts...


Kab --
I wasn't able to open your invite but it could be my computer and all the crazy safeguards installed in it. If you upload to a share site let me know. Glad you were able to get it to work! I'm sure it's great.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm very curious to see your video Kab! 
I've been struggling too trying to figure out all the steps to making my own video from clips. 
I'm hoping to learn with you and (pretty please) B Scary can you let us know if you make the tut? 
I went to Zamzar and immediatly at step 2 I didn't know what format to convert to. 
And once again, my giant leap into technologyland ended abruptly.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

SkellyCat said:


> I'm very curious to see your video Kab!
> I've been struggling too trying to figure out all the steps to making my own video from clips.
> I'm hoping to learn with you and (pretty please) B Scary can you let us know if you make the tut?
> I went to Zamzar and immediatly at step 2 I didn't know what format to convert to.
> And once again, my giant leap into technologyland ended abruptly.



I'm not sure I have time to do a tutorial right now but I will try....but in the meantime this is what you do when you go to zamzar....

Convert file
Step one - enter the address to the video you want to convert.
ie. www.youtube.com/watch?v=lclJYfEX61k"]Halloween Invitation 09

Step two -- convert file Select wmv

Step three - enter your email address

You should receive the converted file in a matter of minutes. Download the file to your video folder. 

Open Moviemaker and import the video. You can edit the video, add effects, mute the sound, and much more. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the link to the video. Let me know your thoughts... Thanks!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking the time B Scary...I really appreciate the help. I will try it as soon as I can. 

kab - I love it! I'm inspired!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Kab -- That looks great! 
SkellyCat -- Can't wait to see your video. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice job on the video. 

I did my last years promo video with MovieMaker. I grabbed a lot of pics from Google images, used footage from our '09 party, and even stole a clip from "I Am Legend" from YT also. I even got some of the music from YT (Search "Nox Arcana" I think).







You can do a lot with MovieMaker, but it can be extremely painful and frustrating. All kinds of crashes, file format issues, etc. Make sure you start very early and are willing to "walk away" from it for a while.

This year I purchased Adobe Elements and have been working with that. It is much better, does HD video, but is very complex and you have to (again) be very, very patient with it.

You can also get some cool fonts from the web, but again, need patience to unpack them, install, etc.

J


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

johnshenry- what a great video!! I like your idea of having the pictures/video from the year before. I might have to "steal" your ideas! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry to jump into the thread and ask questions, but I have used Windows Movie Maker for the last 2 years to do my save the dates and loved it. Recently I bought a new computer and it has Windows 7 on it. The new version of movie maker is the Windows Live Movie Maker and doesnt seem to have the features I liked of the old one. I liked being able to do the "old" film effect so it kinda shakes and has filament on the images. I think it adds to the creepiness of the video. The new version doesn't have this. Does anyone know if I can download the old version? Or do I just not know where to look on the new version? Thanks!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnshenry -- love the video! I think I might have to use some of your ideas! Trying to come up with an idea to do the hotel theme 3 hears running. Last we hosted a Famous Monstars and Villians convention and I've been racking my brain trying to find the perfect theme for this year. Using footage from the last couple of years party would be a great way for me to save the date. Love it!

Addicted2Boo -- I agree with you on the new version of movie maker. It is not as user friendly. Picasa and Adobe have lots of features but unfortunately they are not free


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

B Scary - Thank you so much for the file conversion link, as well as the tips and info. 

I was having some serious pc issues, but after a few days of sheer and utter frustration, I realized I had to install a few things in order to make MovieMaker work. Once I got going I was a movie making machine!

I have my invite 99% finished, just a few last minute tweaks. Would love to upload it here to get everyone's thoughts but can't seem to convert it into a file that I can upload. It's currently saved as a file. 

kab - your video turned out awesome! I too used the Halloween theme song during my video. Great minds think alike! 

johnshenry- yours is fantastic as well. I followed your Omenwood Hotel last year (I tend to lurk much more that post...not to worry, I'm not a stalker, just have an appreciation for attention to detail!) 

I'll upload mine just as soon as I can figure out how to.


----------



## Haunting in AZ (Sep 20, 2009)

You will probably have to load it to Youtube and then just copy the video link into here.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Haunting in AZ- I love your video! It turned out great!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kmb123- I would love to see your video once it is done.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

kab -Why the roll eyes?  

I'm pretty much finished, except that when I try to convert it from a movie maker file to a wmv to upload, my pc shuts down halfway through.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kmb123- OMG-I am so sorry! I didn't realize that is what it did!!! I should look more closely to the animation!!! 

I am actually really excited to see your video and hoping to get some more ideas.  I had the same issue (with my computer shutting down) when I did my Save the Date and then realized one of my clips was corrupted-once I deleted that clip, it worked. Good luck and please post your video once it's done.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

kab - Lol! I was hoping you weren't being mean! I thought..."I'm trying, I'm trying, really I am!"  Sorry to hear you had the same problem as I know how maddening it can be. How did you determine which clip was corrupted?

I've looked at the da*m thing so much now I don't think I'm satisfied with it. I've been tinkering around with another idea, going in a completely different direction.  It's difficult because it is also my hubby's 40th birthday (b-day on the 19th, party on the 22nd) so I'm kinda trying to combine the two. Lordy Lordy look who's 40 along with creepy ghosts and ghouls is a difficult one. I'm trying to play on the fact that him turning 40 is scary to tie in the two. I'll keep plugging away at it. 

I think if I can ever get the conversion done I'll post both and let all you good folks here on the forum decide!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I know how frustrating that is when it doesn't work. I ended up saving another copy of the video and started deleting clip by clip until it would finally convert. I'm sure there was probably an easier way but at the time, I had no idea what was happening. Now I think I do... one of the clips that I used was not saved in a .wmv format. Once I converted the clip (using Zamzar-thanks to bscary), it finally worked. It was soo frustrating!! Now for my actual invitation, I will be extra careful with the clips I use.  

For your hubby- what about the over the hill stuff (even though 40 is definitely not over the hill) but you might be able to tie that in some how.  Good luck!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

kab - Finally got the second version finished. I gave up on the first one after hours of trying to locate the corrupted file.  The first version was much more "halloweenie" than this one is, and is the one I used the halloween theme song in like yours. I was just having such a hard time trying to tie in my hubby's b-day with the whole super scary stuff. I'm a little concerned that this one will confuse people, because it's not really creepy or anything. I'm hoping people will get it.

Let me know what you think, it's super long, just under 4 minutes. I was kinda going for a little mini movie type thing, poking fun at the fact that my hubby will be 40.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kmb123- your video is fantastic! I loved the clips you used and the music in the background. You did a great job and I am sure people will understand that it is a halloween/bday party. I also don't think it is too long, it was perfect!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

kmb123 - 
I love it! The music & clips build up the tension nicely. You really did do a great job!
(I hope you don't get 'unwanted' emails to your gmail account...there are crazies out there,
and not in a good way like us!)


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! That means a lot. It's hard to be objective when you've looked at the clips and heard the music over and over for hours on end. It was a challenge to tie in the end of the world (aka him turning 40) with halloween, but I feel better after your kind words. 

I am a bit concerned about my addy & email being show here, but the youtube page is private and is set to only show to people who have the link. Still doesn't fully protect it but hopefully it will limit the crazies a bit.

And for the record, I don't think turning 40 is the end of the world but he seems to think otherwise.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

kmb123- If it will put you at ease, can you edit your post and remove the video link?


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

SkellyCat said:


> kmb123 -
> (I hope you don't get 'unwanted' emails to your gmail account...there are crazies out there,
> and not in a good way like us!)





kab said:


> kmb123- If it will put you at ease, can you edit your post and remove the video link?


I went ahead and just changed the info to a generic address and email, and edited the post. Whew, I can sleep better tonight now!


----------

